# How do you Pretreat Hats & Caps?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I've just been watching a video of the Livingstone Hat Champ clamp system - very interesting.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bnRcDJIbhg[/media]

How do you pretreat & cure these hats/caps? Do you need a hat press?


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Was just getting to it. Picked up a hat attatchment with all the platens while we were at the Vastex University gig this week for screenprinting a-z. Good 3 day seminar for myself and 2 staffers. Since we have a vastex 8/4, thought A:needed the hat attatchment and B:It might give me ideas for DTG platens and pre treatment.( I steal basic ideas from the screenprint platen guys somewhat anyways) We have a speedtreater now, but I'm waitibg for a fresh nozzle (week past expected date BTW) to really try to get into the testing, as the nozzle was beat by the previus owners, as well as the pressure tanks, filter and hoses. Guess that's why ya pay little for used stuff sometimes.
Anyways. also picked up the optional vent fans for the vastex db30 we are doing all our dtg curing tests on. Figure the extra airflow may effect (or affect) the curing tests. They now promote one of their models as dtg rated output. Maybe I can dupe it for way less and find a majic sdtg curing process in the meabtime.

will keep ya'll appraised


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

All the hats in the video are the ugly type my customers never order. I always get orders for the 6 panel low profile hats.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

GraphicGuy said:


> All the hats in the video are the ugly type my customers never order. I always get orders for the 6 panel low profile hats.


What does this mean? Can your un-ugly hats be 'hooped' for DTG printing?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't mean to offend. I'm very sorry if I did. I did not mean to.
And yes, can the unugly hats be printed over the seam?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

It takes a lot to offend me. I was actually quite amused when reading your reply.

I'll have to keep an eye open for the un-ugly caps


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

If an un-ugly hat is put on an ugly person, does that make them un-ugly? Can we charge more in that case?

HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MERRYXMAS from the Fat K crewe


----------

